
Learning to Repair My Busted TV Taught Me How to Love the Internet Again - wixxy
https://onezero.medium.com/learning-to-repair-my-busted-tv-taught-me-how-to-love-the-internet-again-d514a167df3d?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=d0bb495f6019
======
macthebite
I am amazed at what you can learn and fix from Youtube videos these days. I
can remember when you had to guess/reverse engineer everything.

